# Gameserverproblem / CPU-Auslastung



## Wobbel (9. Februar 2004)

Moin!

Ich habe schon ein paar mal von diesem Problem gelesen, aber bisher keine antwort erspaehen koennen:

Wir haben einen Root/Server (Linux, Celeron 2400, 512MB RAM)

Darauf lief ein CS-server mit 21 Slots und als Plugins:
Clanmod, AMX, CD, Metamod, Logmod, CD, Soundcheck, HLguard und ein ping bosster.

als da 12/14 Leute druff waren, hatten wir eine CPU-Auslastung durch den Server von 80/90%. Ok, nu hamma dann mal den Pingbooster deaktiviert und HLGuard runner, nu hatten wir bei 10 Spielern immer noch 40% wenn alle am leben waren (NUR der cs-server, also nicht gesammtauslastung des root-servers).

Tja... warum? wieso? weshalb? Hat jemand ne idee.
Das Problem scheint haeufiger zu bestehen. Aber woran koennte das liegen?

Das der pingbooster leistung frisst is klar, aber wenn ich bedenke, dass einige Leute auf ner 800MHz-kiste 20 Slots mit allen plugins ohne probleme laufen haben, dann muss es an was anderem liegen... (also nicht an den noch vorhandenen Plugins... die erklaeren nicht so ne auslastung)

Na, dann bin ich ma gespannt!

MfG
Wobbel


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

Hm, das klingt so, als wenn das Problem Plugin-spezifisch wäre... Leider kenne ich mich auch weder mit Gameservern, noch mit ihren Plug-Ins aus, aber evt. solltest du an anderer stelle suchen...


----------

